# Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?



## bayernhoschi (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
seit ca mitte April/Anfang Mai läuft mein Teich.
Ich habe aktuell zu wenig Pflanzen drin, das ist mir bewußt!

Jetzt kann man den Fadenalgen beim wachsen zusehen.

Über Fadenalgen im allgemeinen freue ich mich ja, die Folie ist nicht mehr zu sehen

Aber, ca 1,5 m Wachstum in zwei Tagen erscheinen mir dann doch zuviel

Auch das überwiegend der Teichrand befallen ist ist optisch nicht besonders schön.

In der Tiefe schaut es ganz anders aus, auch Algenwuchs aber in Maßen

Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt __ Wasserpest in Massen einzusetzen(in der Tiefe) und bei Gegebenheit wieder zu entfernen(auszudünnen).

Wie schon erwähnt, Fadenalgen ja, aber so?

Ich bin bei Pflanzen der absolute Vollpfosten, was kann ich zwischen die Steine setzen was mir bei meinen Algenproblem hilft und mit groben Kies als Substrat auskommt?


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Hallo Ralph,

Selbsterkenntnis...usw.

Erste Maßnahme ist eine Entspannungsübung: Das Abfischen der Algen. Diese langen Dinger kann man wie Spaghetti um einen Stock oder sowas hier oder die klassische Klobürste (neu) am Stock mit einer Gabel als Abstreifer wickeln. Erweisen sich die Dinger als zu flutschig, dann nimm einen feinen Kescher. Alles was raus ist, sind weniger Nährstoffe für neue Algen.

Und dann Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen: __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt - evtl. noch Muschelblumen und Wasserhyazinthen, aber im Herbst das Kompostieren nicht vergessen.


----------



## libsy (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Fadenalgen sind eine Pest, finde ich.
Oft veralgen dann die UW und sterben ab.


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

hallo,


> Diese langen Dinger kann man wie Spaghetti um einen Stock


Den Italiener habe ich schon gemacht, bzw. mach ich immer noch


> __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt - evtl. noch Muschelblumen und Wasserhyazinthen,


Hab ich ausser Tausendblatt, nur zu wenig! Ich werde mal bei Werner reinschauen .
Ein bischen Hoffnung liegt auch noch bei Jörg



> Fadenalgen sind eine Pest, finde ich


Meine Wortwahl war wohl etwas daneben, im Grunde sind Fadenalgen glaube ich sehr wichtig, nur in dem Außmaß


----------



## Joerg (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Ralph,
das Fadenalgenabfischen ist entspannend, da kann man sich in Ruhe mal wieder am Teich aufhalten.
Das erste Jahr ist e etwas heftiger, da es noch keine eingewachsenen Pflanzem gibt.
An Stellen wo du schlecht rankommst, kannst du sie einsalzen - verschwinden dort für länger.

Eine Portion für dich hatte ich in einem Schubkarren zwischengelagert, 
kann ihn kaum noch erkennen, ist zugewuchert.

Diese Woche war es fast so weit, mein Chef wollte aber mal raus aus der Hitze ins schöne Hessen.
Plane dir mal den 21 Juli Abends in Regensburg ein. Treffen der Koifreunde.


----------



## Benseoo7 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Hi,
also mit dem __ Hornkraut geht das so nicht.  Mein Teich hat das selbe Problem. 
Klares Wasser und Sonne ist halt das Beste für diese Plage.
Wie ich sehe ist dein Rand ( nicht direkt am Wasser - hinter deiner Steinumrandung - Kies und Co ) super Nährstoff, wenn es stark regnet und alles in deinen Teich gelangen kann. Im ersten Foto glaube ich gut zu erkennen, wo dein Fisch am schwimmen ist. Im Vordergrund sind kaum Fadenalgen. Also behaupte ich mal, bei starkem Regen oder Wässer, gelangen Nährstoffe in den Teich.  
Hatte ich auch und nach ein wenig bastelei am Folienrand, siehe da, alles gut. 
Nur mit dem Hornkraut habe ich noch Probleme. Das ganze Kraut setzt sich mit Fadenalgen zu. 
Warum auch immer.

Gruß

Ben


----------



## Doc (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

War bei mir nach der Teichreinigung (Neubefüllung) im ersten Jahr auch so ... dieses Jahr ist es DEUTLICH weniger, liegt aber auch an dem CS, den ich vorgeschaltet hab - aber den haste ja auch ... Geduld ... und zum abwickeln:

Langer Stiel - Neue Klobürste - Drumtapen ... fertig is das Fadenalgenfanggerät 

Grüße nach Bayern!


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Hallo Miteinander,

Fadenalgen sind an sich nichts böses, sie sind schön grün und produzieren jede Menge Sauerstoff .
Ich kann berichten, dass nach Einsetzen von vielen (und wenn ich sage viele, dann meine ich auch viele) Unterwasserpflanzen, jetzt nach 2-3 Wochen ein Rückgang der Fadenalgen bei gleichzeitigem Anwachsen und Wuchern der Unterwasserpflanzen zu beobachten ist. In diesen Wochen habe ich die Fadenalgen schön herausgefischt und versucht dabei die Unterwasserpflanzen nicht zu schädigen. Komplett verwuscheltes __ Hornkraut habe ich gleich als Pakett entfernt... der Rest wuchert ja prima.
Nicht alle Arten wuchern in jedem Teich, welche das muss man halt herausfinden. Bei mir heißt das z.B. Laichkräuter gehen nicht, __ Hahnenfuß schon, __ Froschbiss nein, Krebsscheren ja....

LG Eva


----------



## Stoer (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Hallo Bayernhoschi,

also das mit den Pflanzen hat bei mir nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht.
Es gab hier im Forum mal einen interessanten Beitrag dazu (finde diesen leider nicht mehr), indem sinngemäß  Unterwasserpflanzen vs. Fadenalgen negiert wurde.

Ich bin meine Fadenalgen mit Kanne Brottrunk fast losgeworden, und das Zeug ist auch noch ein exzellenter Dünger für die Wasserpflanzen. Meine Seerosen haben lange nicht so üppig geblüht wie in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Hallo Bayernhoischi,

das wichtigste ist aus meiner Sicht, nicht das Wasser wechseln, sonst gehts von vorne los.

Ich war ein geduldiger Abwarter und das Problem hat sich nach und nach gelöst. (Ich habe auch immer tapfer nachgepflanzt)

Nächstes Jahr ists besser und übernächstes Jahr noch besser. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

wir haben nun auch Fadenalgen, find ich aber nicht so schlimm, die kann man im Gegensatz zu den blöden Schwebealgen einfacher rausholen....     ich hoffe auf nächstes Jahr, wenn die erst gesetzten Pflanzen mal greifen...


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

an alle,
@Jörg,
21 Juli klappt leider nicht, da bin ich in der Gegend um Mainz
@Ben,
Nährstoffeintrag halte ich für unmöglich.
Ich hab die Kapillarsperre sehr sorgfältig gesetzt.
Unter dem Kies um den Teich ist ein Unkrautvlies, der Boden darunter wurde abgetragen und mit Kies aufgefüllt
@Peter,
Kanne Brotrunk hab ich jetzt schon öfter gehört.
Die einen sagen so, die anderen so
Ich probiers einfach mal aus, schlimmer werden kann es ja nicht:smoki

Apropo schlimmer werden:
Kam heute von der Arbeit und was muß ich sehen
Algennester mit einem Durchmesser von bis zu 1 m
Aber die Hoffnung gebe ich nicht auf

Viel mehr Unterwasserpflanzen und eine große Portion Geduld

Ich werd das Kind schon schaukeln

@Thomas,
Kein Wasserwechsel?
Ich dachte durch Wasserwechsel bringe ich Nährstoffe die meine Fische produzieren raus


----------



## Joerg (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Ralph,
weiter WW machen, das mag zwar das Wachstum fördern, tut den Koi aber gut.
Das was in den FA schwimmt ist ausgezeichnetes Futter.

Ich will meine Fadenalgen wieder, hab sie vertrieben und nun wachsen die Schwimmpflanzen.
Die verhindern die freie Sicht auf die Fische.


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Hallo Jörg,


> Ich will meine Fadenalgen wieder


Nimm ein paar von meinen

Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt lieber Schwimmpflanzen, die kann ich einsperren


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Jörg,


> An Stellen wo du schlecht rankommst, kannst du sie einsalzen


Wenn ich den ganzen Teich aufsalze, bringt das auch was?


----------



## Joerg (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Ralph,
ich bin am 21 in der Nähe von Gießen, kann dich gerne aufsammeln.

Das mit dem ganzen geht auch, würde aber deine neuen Pflanzen teilweise stören.
Bis 0,1% sollte das kein Thema sein. Die Jungs werden danb schnell braun und kommen auch nicht so schnell wieder.
Am Anfang müssen erst mal die Nährstoffe raus, das wäre dann eher ungünstig es zu übertreiben.


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Perfekte Zehrer-Pflanze zwischen Deinen Steinen ist __ Kalmus,
sieht gut aus und nimmt den Algen das Futter...aber am 
wichtigsten ist und bleibt Geduld !!

Gruß
Andy


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Hallöchen,
ich bin mal wieder da
In den letzten Tagen war ich häufig beim Fischen und habe einen Super Fang gemacht:Algen!

Es ist etwas mühselig, aber man bekommt schon einiges raus.
Allerdings hab ich manchmal den Verdacht die Biester wachsen schneller nach wie ich sie rausbekomme

Hab jetzt bei Werner __ Kalmus und __ Papageienfeder bestellt.
Im Flohmarkt hab ich noch __ Seekanne ergattern können.

Dann werde ich jetzt noch aufsalzen, wiviel Salz auf 24000 L um 0,1% zu erreichen muß ich nochmal nachlesen (Kopfrechnen 6, Setzen)

Brottrunk soll ja auch was bringen, aber in Verbindung mit aufsalzenHat das schon mal jemand gemacht?
@Jörg





> Ralph,
> ich bin am 21 in der Nähe von Gießen, kann dich gerne aufsammeln.


Danke fürs Angebot, aber das ist da sone Familiensache.
Wenn ich da zwischendurch abhaue gibts glaube ich mächtig Ärger


----------



## HAnniGAP (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Mein Teich ist ja neu und ich ein Neuling.
Algen sind ja die Grundlagen der „Teichernährung“.
So ein UV Dings hab ich nicht.
Da 1 Monat nach Fich-Besatz schon Babyfische da waren, ich aber noch keine Algen hatte, hab ich vom Nachbarn 3 Eimer voll Pflanzen (Art???) bekommen. Er wollte sie eh auf den Kompost werfen da sie voll Algen waren.
 Aber bei mir wachsen sie nicht (die Algen). Sie wurden von Tag zu Tag helle-grüner.  
 
Die Pflanzen wachsen ohne Algenmantel einfach weiter.
 
Nun hab ich nicht mehr viele aber die kleinen Fische stört das wohl nicht. Die sind eh immer woanders rumgeschwommen.
 

vielleicht mach ich was falsch (oder grade nicht) aber ich bin halt neu 
lg Anni


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Hallo Anni,

alles fein! Sieht nach __ Hornkraut aus.


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Hallo Anni
:Willkommen2

Falls Du einen Fehler machst, teile mir diesen unbedingt mit
Bei mir wucherts grad recht lustig


----------



## HAnniGAP (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Ok hier meine Fehler: 
 Ich hab bis ca. 13:00 Sonne. Laut DEHNER-Dame ist mein Wasser ok nur etwas zu weich (5). Hab vermutlich zu viele Pflanzen da mir noch keine eingegangen sind. Die meisten von Freunden und Nachbarn. Ist etz schon alles zu gewuchert. Zwölf __ Goldelritze und fünf Blue __ Shubunkin. Ich hab keinen Filter aber 12m Fluss der auch bepflanzt ist. Plätschert  halt etwas und muss nachts aus.  Dann keine Wasser Bewegung mehr. Also auch kein O2. :shock
 Da wo der Fluss wieder reinläuft schäumt es immer etwas. Warum ???
 

lg Anni


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Hallo Anni,
die Schaumflocken hab ich auch schon gehabt, die kommen vom gelösten Eiweiß im Wasser.
Ich würde dir dringend empfehlen einen Filter anzuschaffen, dann gibt sich das mit der Zeit.
Ich befürchte das bei deinem Besatz der Fluss als Filter nicht ausreicht.


> Hab vermutlich zu viele Pflanzen


Das gibt es nicht!


> Laut DEHNER-Dame



Ich möchte dieser Dame nicht zu nahe treten, aber im Falle meines früher sehr intensiv gepflegten Aquarium-Hobbys habe ich mit D....r sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wie gesagt meine Erfahrungen, aber ich würde sowiso nicht alles glauben was mir ein Verkäufer erzählt
Ach ja


> Dann keine Wasser Bewegung mehr. Also auch kein O2.


Durch deine reichliche Bepflanzung sollte das schon geregelt sein, dann noch einen Filter und gut is


----------



## Joerg (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Ralph,
1Kg NaCl auf 1000KG Wasser.

Von dem Brottrunk halte ich wenig, besonders wenn man noch Zucker reinmacht, damit die guten Bakterien besser wachsen.

Bei dir könnte das Brunnenwasser mit den vielen Nährstoffen den Algen guttun.


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Hallo Anni,

das bisschen Schaum kann von fröhlich planschenden Vögeln genauso kommen wie von Fischchen, die von Frühlingsgefühlen geplagt werden  - bei dem bisschen würde ich mir noch keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Andre 69 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Liebe Christine !
Frühlingsgefühle ! 8.Juli !>>>>>Sommer !
Ok !
Aber dit bischen an Schaum kannste wirklich vernachlässigen >>>Anni


----------



## HAnniGAP (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

OK DANKE  dann vernachlässige ich mal fleißig.  Nen Filter ist was für 2013. Dieses Jahr einfach nicht drin hab noch TÜV am Auto, Urlaub und so.  
LG Anni


----------



## Teichmen (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Hi

Mit Kanne Brottrunk klappt es bei mir 1 mal die Woche ein paar schluck 
Und sobald die Algen braun werden geht das große FRESSEN los, ob Koi oder __ Goldfisch.
Dann ist  Party


----------



## bayernhoschi (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

So, hallo erstmal.
Ich habe wie ja schon mal erwähnt bei Werner ein paar Pflanzen bestellt(Ich finanziere seinen nächsten Urlaub)(War nur Spaß)
Heute habe ich den Teich augesalzt(0,1%)
Die Pumpe wurde gründlich gereinigt und die Pumpenkammer ausgesaugt.
Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich gleich die Verrohrung von Skimmer und BA gespült, Was fürn Dreck
Jetzt halte ich für ein paar Tage mal die Füße still und schaue was draus wird
Obwohl, Geduld ist nicht gerade meine Stärke
Über die Veränderung werde ich dann berichten.

Macht es Sinn mit den neuen Pflanzen zu warten bis durchs Salz evtl die Fadenalgen etwas zurückgegangen sind?
Meine __ Wasserpest wurde von den Algen sozusagen übermannt


----------



## Vera44 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Hallo!

Hab am WE ne neue UVC installiert. Das Wasser wird klar und ein paar Algen auf der Folie stört mich nicht, die kann man mit nem Schrubber reduzieren. Muß ja nicht "steril" sein. auch Algen sind Pflanzen


----------



## Joerg (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Vera,
gerade an der Folie sind Fadenalgen sicher keine Plage.
Solange die schön kurz sind, werden die gerne als Nachtisch gezupft.

Mit dem Schrubber gehe ich auch schon mal ran, wenn sie länger werden.
Danach ist der Vorfilter erst mal satt.


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Ich hab heut vom freundlichen Nachbarn wieder mal ne Lieferung __ Wasserpest bekommen.
Tu ich die nun in den Teich, oder warte ich ab ob meine übermäßigen Fadenalgen verschwinden und setze sie dann erst ein?


----------



## Joerg (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Mach sie einfach rein, die Fadenalgen werden es dir aber etwas übel nehmen.
Im ersten Jahr muss erst mal was an Pflanzen anwachsen, da kommen die zusätzlichen Verbraucher sicher gut.


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Also,
ich habe den Teich aufgesalzen, 0,1%.
Ich hab 15 Liter Kanne reingeschüttet.
Ergebnis:
Die Fadenalgen haben innerhalbeines Tages deutlich abgenommen.
Die sichtbaren Algen im Uferbereich werden zunehmend heller und weniger.
Die Algen im tieferen Wasser werden weniger sind jedoch noch in der menge vorhanden wo ich sagen würde:
Die müßen da sein!
Liegt es jetzt am Salz oder am Brottrunk? Keine Ahnung. Aber mit dem Ergebnis bin ich im Moment sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Aaaaaalso !
[OT]Tequila schmeckt besser ! Hoschi mensch ![/OT]
Ist aber prima das du die Algen augenscheinlich in den Griff bekommst ! 
0,1 % heist jetzt wieviel Salz auf 1000 l ?


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Hicks, Tequila war hinterher.:smoki
1 kg auf 1000 L.
1000 L Wasser, nicht Vitamin T

Ich hoffe das es nicht ein kurzes Erfolgserlebnis bleibt!


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

[OT]Was haben die denn im Supermarkt gesagt ,als du die ganzen Salzpackungen aufs Band gelegt hast ?
Sonst kommt doch immer PARTY ?[/OT]
@ Else
Heut ist Männerplappertag !


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

hey Andre,
ich war mit 24 Kumpels im Supermarkt, jeder ein Kilo, fällt kaum auf


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*


----------



## karsten. (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Hallo

die zeitgleiche Anwendung von 


Brottrunk + Salz 


halte ich für sehr bedenklich .
da es sich um völlig gegenläufige Wirkmechanismen handelt ! (Vitalisierung vs Vergiftung)


mfG









ich wollte mich bessern 
deshalb will ich keine Vorschläge für weitere "mögliche" Mischbestandteile oder etwaige sarkastische  Vergleiche machen ....


----------



## Andre 69 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Hallo
@ Christine
 Ick bessa mia och ! Versprochen !
@ Karsten
Wieso ? Mit deinen Beiträgen in deiner Art bereicherst du doch nur das Forum !
Man muss bloss lernen damit umzugehen ! Gell !


----------



## Jjjjj (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Ich möchte das auch mal mit dem aufsalzen probieren nur mein Problem ist das ich verschiedene fische drin habe und ich nicht weiß ob sie das Brackwasser (0,1%) schadet. Es sind __ Moderlieschen, __ wimpelkarpfen, __ Sonnenbarsche und Gründlinge.


----------



## bayernhoschi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Hallo,

@Karsten


> die zeitgleiche Anwendung von
> 
> 
> Brottrunk + Salz
> ...


Wieso, Bier und Aspirin geht doch auch

War nur Spaß

Ich hab mich rumgehört und keine Gegenteilige Meinung erhalten.
Also, ausprobiert.

Den Fischen und den Pflanzen(mit Ausnahme der Fadenalgen)geht es gut.
Wasserwerte sind auch soweit ok.

@Jjjjj
Ich glaube einen Salzgehalt von 0,1% kann man noch nicht als Brackwasser bezeichnen.
Probier halt erst mal weniger aus und taste dich dann ran.


----------



## Jjjjj (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

weiß jemand es denn genau??? Sonst mach ich das mit dem Salz nicht habe zu Angst dass die Fische sterben.
Brackwasser ist von 0,1 - 1% steht so in Wikipedia. Meerwasser hat 0,9%.


----------



## Vera44 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Hi!
Ich habe am WE ne neue UVC installiert. Das Ergebnis..... auch die Fadenalgen an der Folie sind weniger geworden und lassen sich besser entfernen. Das Wasser.. glasklar


----------



## HAnniGAP (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Sorry Josha damit kann ich mich echt nicht aus. Ich kenn mich mit nix so richtig aus.  Meine Fadenalgen verrecken einfach so. Hab schon keine mehr. 
Ich gehe morgen wieder zu meinem Nachbarn und lass mir welche geben. Aber ich weiß nicht ob es dem __ Hornkraut (Danke Christine für die Info) gut geht. Es wird an der Spitze rötlich. Hoffentlich gibt sich das wieder etz wo es ohne Fadenalgen weiter leben muss.
 

lg Anni


----------



## Mops (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Hm, also bei mir wird das __ Hornkraut eigentlich nur immer am anderen Ende braun


----------



## bayernhoschi (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

So,
jetzt mal ein Update.
Innerhalb von drei Tagen sind die Fadenalgen auf ein Maß zurückgegangen, von dem ich sagen kann: so möchte ich es haben, Versteckmöglichkeiten für Kleinlebewesen, die Folie ist nicht sofort zu sehen und einen kleine Touch von Natur hab ich auch noch

War es jetzt das Salz oder der Brottrunk?

Ich tippe mal aufs Salz, wie wir ja wissen entzieht Salz Flüßigkeit.
Da der Teich aber nicht leer wurde, denke ich das den Algen der Flüßigkeitsvorrat entzogen wurde.
Aber warum den anderen Pflanzen nicht?

Bin ich völlig auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## bayernhoschi (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Durch das Absterben der Algen hab ich natürlich viele Schwebstoffe im Teich, die irgendwie raus müßen.

Also, Strumpf von der Frau geliehen(geliehensie bekommt ihn ja wieder zurück)
und am Filterauslauf befestigt, funktioniert einwandfrei, aber was sagt sie: Na das schaut ja aus!

Irgendwie hat sie recht, Ich seh schon wieder die Nachbarn


----------



## Joerg (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Ralph,
das mit den Nachbarn ist nur solange ein Problem bis du sie mal einlädst.
Insbesondere mit einer Unterwasserbeleuchtung sehen die ja dann das Ergebnis.

Das mit dem zurückgeben kannst du vergessen. Hatte mir letztens von meiner Tochter auch mal einen ausgeliehen, da mein Vorrat am Ende war.
Besser du entsorgst die und kaufst neue von der Marke "Gut und günstig".
(Ich darf die nur noch alleine einkaufen bei meinem Bedarf)
Das Ende ist aber absehbar, da mein VF bald in Betrieb geht.

Das mit dem erhöhten Aufkommen sollte sich in ein paar Wochen eingependelt haben.
Lass aber einige Fadenalgen im Teich. Die regulieren Wasserwerte, sind eine gute Nahrungsquelle, kaschieren die Folie, . . .


----------



## bayernhoschi (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

Jörg,
die Nachbarn waren alle schon da!
Sie sind auch sehr angetan vom Teich und bleiben beim spazierengehen öfter mal stehen und schauen über den Zaun, nur verstehen sie nicht warum ich so eine Aufwand betreibe.
In ihren Augen sind es ja bloß Fische

Aber das Feedback ist durchweg positiv

Neue Strümpfe kaufen kann sie vergessen, ich hab ihr gesagt was ich damit vorhab

Kann ich was dafür das sie mir einen in der Farbe Weiß bringt??

Fadenalgen möchte ich schon haben, nur nicht in dem Maße wie sie da waren.
Ich hoffe der jetzige Stand hält an:beten

Dann wären glaube ich alle zufrieden


----------



## bayernhoschi (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fadenalgen, Segen oder Pest?*

So, 
wieder mal eine Meldung vom Istzustand.
Der Fadenalgen haben sich von der Menge her so eingependelt wie ich mir das anfangs vorgestellt hatte

Die Pflanzen fangen so allmählich an zu blühen, hatte ich dieses Jahr noch nicht unbedingt erwartet. Sind ja doch noch alle sehr jung

Sobald das Wetter es zuläßt kommen noch __ Kalmus, __ Wasserfeder, eine kleine Ladung __ Wasserpest und Papgeienfeder in den Teich.
__ Seekanne sollte auch noch dazu, warte noch auf Lieferung:smoki

Eine Frage zur __ Papageienfeder, kann ich die in einer Wassertiefe von 1,9 m einsetzen?
Oder war das evtl. ein "Fehlkauf"

Ansonsten geht es den Fischen gut und das Wasser ist wieder so klar das ich Sicht bis auf den Grund habe.
Habe auch meinen Schachtelhalm wiedergefunden, er lag neben dem BA.
Ich dachte schon den hät mir jemand geklaut

Was mir nicht so ganz einleuchtet, ich muß den CS bloß alle 3 Tage mal reinigen.
Also nicht das Sieb rausnehmen sonder nur "Absammeln" und das auch nur minimal


----------

